# NEW NEW grow going on mystery bags



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok so im first of all a first time grower and honestly doing pretty well. 5.5 weeks old since germination from seed in soil to now has been fast and crazy lol. So shes under a 125 watt BIG *** CfL, in a 4 gallon tub, and not a worry in the world besides i thinknive got fungus gnats. I got a glimps of one bc she was dead sittin ob the hood of my light ... so just yesturday watered with proxide and 3 parts water. To kill the babies, and a fly strip for the flying ones. Ive done made the mistake of ordering critical jack seeds and just read that this strain isnt good for noobs... sativa dominant and strain review says intermedeate grow.... whatcha all think? Anything would be apprieciated any and all info. Oh shed alittle under 10 inches. Just need to know when i should flower i dont want a 6 foot giant just a good sized yeild is all. Shes done made 2 main colas alone on her own and i topped twice. Thanks for any kind of help and hope yall enjoy this southern belles grow and harvest! 

                    **Mrs.SNWbunie27 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412423517725.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412423535364.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412423593084.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 4, 2014)

Soil gnats ? Try putting a layer of plain sand on top of your soil. 1/2 inch or so, should take care of `em.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 4, 2014)

HUH! HOW DID U KNW? wait... did i post that? I think so but could u tell me when i should flower im sure her pre flowers are starting 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412426214785.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412426229735.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412426241179.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

That is just new growth, not preflowers.  Few strains show at 5 weeks.  It does not appear that you have alternating nodes yet.  This is generally the first sign of sexual maturity and preflowers usually show soon after that.  This is the gneral case, but not all plants develop alternating nodes before preflowers.

The Critical Jack is a hybrid and I didn't see anywhere that it was recommended for experienced growers  In fact, kind of the opposite--things I looked up showed it as easy for beginners to grow.  

Do you have a flowering space set up?  What light are you planning on flowering with?  

Your plant looks great.  It is nice and green and bushy.  Is this a fem seed from Dina Fem?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 5, 2014)

@the hemp goddess- im thinkjng shes showing pre flowers her 2 tops where i topped her and the split are alternating and thise tiny growth things are showing up everywhere i hope im right lol no offence k want to know if shes a girl lol BUT i read that most dont show so im probably just trippin lmfao and THANK GOD i thought i was gonna die wjth this seed. I went to sizyseeds and one more site looking up discription of critical and one said that it was sativa dom and the othwr said indica but was very dofficult so well see when they get here . I will also post more pics maybe everyone can tell me something j dont know lol . The light j have is a fluoroqing hanging system wjth a 125 watt CFL i bought both light bulbs from my local hydro shop and i am supplimenting with dawn and spring color smaller light bulbs as i notixed shes droooping arounf the bottom. The true sets the oldest leaves are dropped constantly like tthwir wantjng to come off. I dont know if i should take them off or let them be but either way come monday i am thinking about flowering. Unless the goddess has better plans . Shes 6 weeks old in 2 days 10 inches tall and a perdy girl im hoping for a nice size plant bjt not no mknster i only have 6 foot closest ceiling space but Lengtg wise its REALLY LONG... using my favorite space. My walk in closet lmfao uhg how k miss my closest space and dina fem is my next stop critical is from suzyseeds WHISH SHE GAVE TO ME FOR FREE with a promo code. 3 seeds for freeeeee aint mothing better then that. And dina fem os my next stop. Thank yoj so much the hemp goddess. Ur full of info and im greatful for youe help luv!


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 5, 2014)

So your going to flower with a 125 w cfl? It can be done but your not going to get much and its going to be light fluffy buds.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hellow SNWBunie, welcome to The Passion  I want to tell you a ffew things here as I don't know how much you know about growing MJ. First, it is a very need specific plant, and it will reward you for giving it as close to the optimum conditions as you can, but the reward is in direct proportion to the conditions. MJ is a very high energy plant that wants *a lot of light*, and then when you take it to flower, it wants almost twice as much light as during veg. It appears that so far you are giving it enough ffor it to veg well as it looks quite happy and healthy, but when it goes to flower, to get the best results, you will need to go with better suited lighting. As Chasmaine said, you can fflower it with the lights that you have but you will not get anywhere near the reward that you can (without it becoming a giant)

Next, That may be a hybrid that could be stated as Sativa dominant but the structure appears to be Indica dominant. If you are worried about height, the Indica dominant structure shouldn't be a problem as they "typically" dont get that tall, and you have topped it, which seems to be keeping it shorter.

I don't think you should take it to flower yet, unless you don't have the money to get more, better lighting, I would let it get to about 15-20" tall before flipping. Also, it will serve you to allow it to reach full sexual maturity before flipping. I would say 2 more weeks, maybe less.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

I meant to ask you iff the container that it is in has holes in the bottom to allow the soil to drain out the excess water. It is vitally important to allow this drainage to occur so that the roots don't drown. What kind of soil are you in? Do you plan to grow "organic" style or "synthetic"?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2014)

LOL--I typed a big long reply to you on my tablet and then somehow lost it.

Even though you think that your light looks huge, it is really quite a small light to grow with.  Lights of that size are only good for about 2 sq ft.  So what this means is that you are not going to be able to just flower your master closet as it is much too large.  It might be a good idea to do some reading on what it takes to set up a flowering space--this is where the plant makes certain "demands" that we have to meet or we end up with little bud for all our work.  This is going to be the basic requirements of a flowering space:

You need to have 5000 lumens per sq ft.  Your light probably outs out around 8000 lumens, which is only good for less than 2 sq ft.
You want bulbs in the 3000K range (red light) for flowering
You need a good exhaust fan, something that will exchange the air in the space every minute or so.  You also need an oscillation fan on the plants.
You need a space that you can control the temperature and RH
You need a space that you can keep 100% dark 12 hours a day.  This mean 100% dark, with absolutely no light leaks from the door and absolutely no interruptions of the dark period whatsoever, not even for a couple of seconds.

I want to add a word of caution here about following the advise of people at the grow stores.  Remember that they are salespeople and their main job is to sell things.  Many of them do not even grow.  For instance, we would have advised you to get a bigger and better light.  While you can veg a small plant with it just fine, it is really inadequate to flower with.  I know that the salespeople stress the savings with CFLS, but you really are not saving money at all.  CFLs cost more to run than any other type of lights we use to grow and they produce the least.  It would take about a dozen of them to light a 4 x 6 walk in closet and even then, the bud production and potency would be lacking.

I can see where you topped your plant, but I really do not see any alternating nodes or sign of sex yet.  Five weeks is quite early to show sex, especially if you have done any high stress training like topping.  However, you can put a plant into 12/12 before you see preflowers.  Most people like to wait until they show sex though.  You might want to read up on cloning--it is kind of like getting freed plants.  You can make new plants from cuttings.  This is another reason to veg until you know the sex of the plant.  Cuttings root better when the cutting is taken during flowering. 

I have never heard of the place you got your seeds from (Suzy Seeds, I assume you had a typo when you put Sizy Seeds).  In checking it out, the Critical Jack comes in auto and fem seeds.  So, did you buy the auto or the fem?  This is very important as autos are treated very differently than photoperiod seeds.  Suzy says the Critical Jack is indica dominant and easy for beginners to grow.  Flowering time appears to be 8-10 weeks with 10 weeks looking to be optimal for that indica effect.

Let the leaves fall off by themselves.  When the plant has taken everything it can from the leaf, it will drop it.  Overwatering can cause drooping leaves.  Marijuana likes to go through wet and dry cycles.  Do you have drainage holes in your container?  How large is it?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 5, 2014)

@ hush puppy and @ the hemp goddess. 

Ok well ive moved her to my Much much MUCH smaller closet space... still very tall but now wayy narrower. And one more thing to add... ive got ONE GAL GOIN lol thats it.. she the only plant under this light and before she was moving so slowly compared to now. I have to raise my light once in the morning and about wveryother day sometimes evwn twice a day. And i also have added more lights with splitters on them to give her more light and direction to open up from. I do plan on buying myself a nice big giant type light (bigger the better i say but so ngs its not hot lol) i just have to get the money saved and opinions from my fellow becoming of my MJ fam. And ive never grown this before but i did read EVERYTHING i could EVERYWHERE i could lol. So i knoe about lollipopping and topping fiming and tieing down... i havent had the balls to tiw her down im to worried ill snap her right off her root ball. but I have come ul with a ghetto fab way ti weight her tall limbs down so they gradually lay the way i want them to and when this is done j will show yall this as well. Im gonna guvw h guys a run down of whats going on and pics i took today. But well start


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 5, 2014)

NOW lol

Ok we knw the light situations ....hmm... ok i got her the FF line of foods. I do 2 cap fulls of the big bloom amd 1 cap of grow big i know thats not very much to a gallon of water but she has YET to show me shes hungry.  So im just giving her a little bit twice a week once today and the next thursday morning at 7 thats when i water eve sinxe i got her into soil. 
Her container is a cloudy clear tupperwear thing and ofcorse has holes EVERYWHERE bc i dont have a huge thjng to drill big hols i put feels lile millions in the sides and bottom and she drains nicely. Three days ago i water one part proxode to 3 parts water bc of a SINGLE fungus gnat i found an adult one. So instead of waiting to see nasty dead roots i watered her that . And cloneing i want ro do but i got not clue wher to cut and im afraid lol ive given this plabt so much of my time amd affextion i used to garden my whole back uard until the landlord decided ahe was tierd of the veggie forest so lol j started this onel not to mention it keeps my bipolar and anxiety totally away so now my husband an i are way more happier then we hsve been thanx to this ao i dobt see me stoppibg ne time soon either . Nothing but going ul from here kn i guess lol
Ok.... now what else..... i think im going organic.. i use the faucet water left out over night... i have a fan blowing dorectly on to her and during day hours for her the door is cracked to bring the fresh air from the windo next to my closet straight in and one fan bring all her goodness smelly air out .


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 5, 2014)

And her nodes are i think starting to alternate. The tops where i had cut their uneven in growth ones taler then the other not by much but enough to see and the branches and main stem ares likes like a really bad letter M i am going to post pics and get more lights in there and then yall can tell me what kind of light i can fot into the new  space.  Oh yeah! Before i moved her to her new room i cleand the walls floor everything i thought she might come into contact with with water bleach mix loq in bleach ofcorse. But here are my pics ill get som close up ones too ....oh and one moee thing. Her measurements are 

14 inches acrossed and 9 and 3/4 tall. And im very pleased shes only been going 5 weeks and 6 days from soil germination. That pic of the top of my light is trying to show u guys how tight and compact the space is now that i mpved her to this one. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412537992651.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412538010940.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412538043783.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412538080703.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412538243157.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412538289467.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 5, 2014)

The second pic the measering tapes in CM i didnt flipp it over before the shot was takn LIKE I TOLD MYSELF I WOULD uhg anyhow @ the hemp goddess. I totally know what u meant about typing a big *** responce or post and then POOF all ur hard finger works gone into nothingness and disappeared somehwrre lol. Sucks but thanj you for textjng more to educate me. Thanks to everyone for all the advixe. And one more thjng. What light should i get. I cant get one that gonna rack my electric bill up as j live in a 2 family house with 3 other apartments in it. The bill getting cranked would be horrible mishap on me. So low cost low heat and small enough to jam int my baby closet lol


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 5, 2014)

Given your situation i would consider getting an LED light. the diamond series 300 watt are quality lights for about $370 on amazon. theres also "topledlights" for about half that. theres a few of us on here trying those now but the jury's still out at least for me.
Heres a link to a closet grow i did with the diamond 300w http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65671


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok everyone so this is what my girls looking like right now. Feeding yesturday and added light has definatly shown its difference today. I will absolutely be buying a better light or just another lamp to jam in there and ome mpre thing... someone can yall help me out i wanna tie her down or just top her again shes been topped once... i also read that everytime u top the buds will get smaller but just as dence? True or not true i have 2 msin tops and a bunch of secondary tops under all the bushy goodness. And yes IM A CHICKEN **** i wanna LST her but im terrified ill snap something right off even though ive see plants on youtube fused back together i feel im not the most luckky with stuff like this but ones gotta start somewhere  and it might as well be now. So if someone has info on that aswell or a training video for meid be greatlu appriecative  Lol well anyways
Feeding schedual has went frpm 3 day periods to 2 days. Shes drieing out the soil alot faster then before or maybe i have it to hot...  my thermometer says its not even 80 in there though... maybe shes getting more hungry ? I dunno but heres the update i like to post everyday pocs if i can then u can see how much she growes per day well atleast i can see it i can defanetyly tell but can you.... first picture down. First pic is the other day not yesturday but the day after. The 2 after that are this morning 7 am . 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412595649678.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412595663656.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412595678268.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 6, 2014)

I also know there are bald spots where more lights could fit but no extesion cord till later but it will be done.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 6, 2014)

I also use the Advanced Diamond Series 300 LED lights. On grow #6 with `em. love `em. Remember good LED`s are not cheap and cheap LED`s are not good. So far your plants look healthy, nice and green, no burnt leaf tips. Green karma your way. Peace.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 6, 2014)

If you want to LST do it an hour or so after watering. your plants not that tall so i wouldnt bend much. Try pulling a branch an inch or two then again next watering.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 6, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> I also use the Advanced Diamond Series 300 LED lights. On grow #6 with `em. love `em. Remember good LED`s are not cheap and cheap LED`s are not good. So far your plants look healthy, nice and green, no burnt leaf tips. Green karma your way. Peace.


Thanks for the Mj luv and those LED lights ive seen on ebay and amazon... not very bad with price i think... i onky have one plant going if u know or didnt now u do lol but im worried her flowering is gonna be waste if the lights arent right so for now im gonna leave her like this and then 12 12 her im thinking ext week sonce shes perked up alot with just the adding of 2 light bulbs im gonna get 3 more with splitters and that shpuld hold her down until i find a light rhats not complicated like the ome ive got. Built in ballast and light bulb doesnt need gloves or nothing like thag. Im a total FREAK bout electrcity. I do NOT like the thought of being burned down in a house fire or some whacked out crazy **** bc the external ballast over heated or something shorted out catching my plant on fire in tunr killing the 4 family 2 familu apartment building i live in... SO that being said which do u thinj is best for me to get... i was thinking MH but thise get super hot... Exactlu WHAG I DONT WANT i was thinking just keep my light and just suppliment its light with more splitters. Tht way i know works. Thats how she started a power cors strip that fitted 7 33watt cfl kights she stopped growing after i changed it but is back to normal since. But im trying. Ask which light is best for my parinoia .... well adviced parinoia ... i dont need a fire or electricution just lights lol. See how much shes perked up since the feeding and extra lightng... ill be adding more today somehow lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412598590424.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 6, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> If you want to LST do it an hour or so after watering. your plants not that tall so i wouldnt bend much. Try pulling a branch an inch or two then again next watering.


I watered just yesturday so would she be alright to tie down an inch now?


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, you are right to be concerned about fires. I am a retired Firefighter, 27 years 9 months service, in a city with, at times, the highest arson rate in the country and also called one of, if not the most dangerous city in the country (FBI statistics). So I do have a little experience with fires. Off subject, sorry. Ventilation, fresh air in, stale air out is important to plant health. Heat wise, LED`s are the only way to go. My grow room is in my garage, well insulated, for growing in the winter. In the heat of the summer I do have some heat issues. Can not imagine the heat problems with "hot lights".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

When you are feeding your plants, you need to really know how much you are feeding her--i.e. how much is a capful?  There is really no advantage to starving the plants--I would work up to full dosage nutes.  The newer growth on top is looking a little light in color--a sign she needs food.

I asked several questions that I really need answers for.  First of all and this one is the most critical.  *What kind of Critical Jack seed did you buy?  Is it the Fem seed or the Auto seed? * Even though they are both called Critical Jack, there is a huge difference in how we treat the plant.  For instance, if this is an auto you should not be topping at all, should not be tying it down or doing anything at all that will cause it stress and it will not need to be put into 12/12 light to flower.  This is of utmost importance.  

If you are concerned about electricity and safety, get a GOOD light meant for growing and quit just putting more CFLs in there--THAT is far more dangerous.  All those splitters and extension are a far greater fire hazard than a single light meant for growing.  The bottom line is that you are going to need about twice as many watts of CFL light to equal the wattage of a HPS light.  So, rather than using less electricity, you are using more electricity and more watts.  Rather than being safer it is more dangerous.  We are not trying to be asshats, but CFLS are simply not going to produce very much bud and the potency will be lacking.  This is a process that takes about 4 months--make it count for something when you are done.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well THIS SEED i have said i beleive is a mystery seed. I dnt know where it came from beside a bag of tree. The one I ORDERED are the critical jacks and their fem. I keep hearing mixed results from the CFL grows. All over youtube and evem some here looking very nice to me usuing a " much worse " set ups with more splitters and cords. Now i know the set up i got doesnt look very safe but i dont have everything pkugged into the same extension cords as i also was told that can cause problems so ive dispersed them plugged in all over the room. I dont intent tk grow forever with this thing j know its onky got so much kick but im workin on the light. Im not as well blessed with that kinda green then some others even just alittle lol. BUT that wont stop me from getting an LED set ul from ebay or amazon since my local place want almost 500 for a 2 foot led .... the same on on ebay for 250 and other lights i think i like bettwr like that MH and HPS where if im not mistaken the fixture has its own ballast. Ive cpme to the conclusion i am not eletrically knowlagable for all that big wire stuff and thing i dont understand and im trying to just stick with stuff thag i can plug and play if you may... My nute situation is i am building her back up to full strengrh as j saod she got ahold of a time released tab before the new soil and burnt all to hell so low low low nutes i started first and am now raising it slowly. I put alot of work into her. I dont know yet but right now LEDs are my closet and more favored option so just time for me to get the dough for them but thanks as usual for the MJ advice! Be back tomorrow with more to show hopfully


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

Do not believe everything you see on You Tube.  I can point out examples of outright fraud.  Anybody can make anything look like they want without it being true.  You do need to trust us on this CFL thing.  We have your best interest at heart, we are trying to help you grow the best you can, and we have nothing to gain by lying to you.

As far as the electricity thing goes, it is the same for any appliance or device you use in your home...you need to make sure you do not go over the recommended amperage for the wiring you have.  Plugging them in all over the room is not going to help because all the outlets in your room are almost certainly on the same breaker.  Running extension cords and splitter is more dangerous than 1 light with a remote ballast set up correctly.  We are talking about maybe a 400-600w light.  Just to compare--water heaters take 4500-5000 watts.  A blow dryer 1000-1500W.  A dryer 3500W, etc.  A grow light will in not way be even close to the highest wattage thing in your home.  I think that Yooper can probably tell stories about the danger that extension cords and splitters pose, especially in wet conditions.

Remember that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good. Absolutely ask for advise before buying any light--there will be someone here that can help you.   For my grows, I would not be able to use an LED in the winter.  I NEED the heat that the HPS puts out or I would have to add auxiliary heat.  I control the heat in the summer by running my lights at night and pulling cool air from my crawl space.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok so heres the little gal right now at 751AM and i thinks shes doing pretty good. THE HEMP GODDESS u are right about not beleiving the internet i wanted to make aure as i was feeling confident in the lights i have... im guessing i got only about a week left before i flower her shes really started to grow alot more. The tops are geowing a node everyday and a half  and so far there are 4 mains and one under all the brush e right back 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412682520821.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 7, 2014)

THG,
Outstanding advice, thank you for stressing fire safety. Too many people think it won`t happen to me, **. Fires can, and will happen to anybody. Prevention and foresight is the key. 

SNW,
Extension cords and splitters, the less, the better. Heed THG`s advice, she`s NOT gonna steer you wrong. Peace.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you yooper. Already got the ebay app up an running yall make me feel like its a real concern for yall when you could be like add more and she do great blasay blasay i think some of the people want to see what happens the more someone shoves into a 3ft by 7 foot closet just to see what happens but your consern isnt going to waste guys thank yall for thw Luv maybe ill be able to givw somekind of ibfo to you later down the line


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just adding my pix of the dayyy much Mj luvv 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412695503705.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412695517337.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412695528775.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412695542236.png


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok guys i gotta problem hopefully the hemp goddess can get straight. MY CHICKEN SHITNESS HAS FINALLY BIT ME IN MY ASSS shes dieing for more food... i dont know how to tell if thats whay it is or if its something else. It looks like N and P deficencies thats whag ive come to think... some please help! Guide me from my chicken **** ways! O


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok i dont knoe ehy this things not letting me load pics but i will get these damn thjngs up here h watch! ILL DO IT I SWEAR I WILL!


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok guys THG is right again.... heres my latest today pix of my girl.... shes hurtin alittle today and im positive it the water PH and the Food being diet kinda since i was scared to burn her again. But someone tell me if she locking out things i havent watered yet since i watered just yesturday so when i do water her im gonna throw her a full dose of food and see what happends. If anything im gonna have to get and actual pot and put her in there before flowering bc i feeling like im gonna have to flush her and my holes drain i just dont think that their big enough their 1/2 inch holes tho but i really want a different pot that thing k thought was gonna be easier but its not... ofcorse... bc thats just my luck... heres the pics its onky on 2 leaves both fan leaves and the smallest is the oldest growth on her the other one is 2nd or 3rd oldest... okaayyyyy welll it wont let me load pics anymore.... well not right now anyways. But its light green spotting and blotching ob the oldest leaf and very small almost looks like it was varelt dipped into nail polish but brown not crispy just rough feeling and thats on the 2nd or 3rd oldest leaf on 3 fingers of the leaf until i gwt the abilty to post pics this i hope is good enough for yall to tell me whats going DOWNNNNN lol hit me back! L8rr


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning y'all its 730 am here in the states and I'm having a huge delema. OK my girls natrualy pissed off at me for making her diet the whole time since she was burnt. So I dried her out REAL GOOD and today I will do a full feeding amount. I'm EXTREMELY worried as shes been burnt before but no nuts time releases here anymore. So what should I do and how to measure using FoxFarms grow big and big bloom together BC one is a buffer for the other.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 9, 2014)

Decided to make my posts a little smaller. I know I love to talk.... A lot... And I'm sorry for the book posts. But I just have a lot of questions and like talking to my MJ FAM lol anyways today she's lookin a bit worse.... Dropping a lot more today the discoloration is on a third leaf now but JM getting ready to water her with food and in 2 more days time just regular distilled water and then depending on how she takes this feeding I'll do on more feeding and then flower. New lights coming today will post pox of the new set up later. Much Luv!snwBunie!.... OK well *** is going on now?! 2nd day in a ROM I haven't been able to upload pix... Its not my phone BC it works everywhere else even on other forums so OK sorry guys... I'm gonna get ahold of someone important somehow and ask what's up but leave some luv and info and as always stay steady medicating. Much MJ FAM luv! 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412855214902.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 9, 2014)

OK so here we go let's see if anyone can tell me if I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed I bought a 65 watt 300 watt cfl the big 8 inch one was last weeks buy for 45 buxx and well u guys see it but today excluded the 8 inch bulb u can see everything else if this going to be good for them in flowering

2-125 watt CFLs 2 red and one blue 
1 fluorowing hood 
2 33 watt small CFLs.
Then EM-1 microbial innoculant 

Will all this be enough for decent nice buds. And in do flowering nutes ? Or just point me the right direction guys. Im gonna have a nice set up while we wait for it to start growing I am thinking I want to Change her over to 12 12 VERYYY SOON so I need all the info I can getO yeah the tiger bloom was going to get today but my hydro guy said its not nessary is BULLSHIT I think I'll wait for someone to tel me anything hope to hear back soon luvs!! 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412885729529.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok yall since no ones posting for helpful advice anymore. Im thibking of cutting this grow journal no advice here but i will get things straight thanks everykne see ya later!


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 10, 2014)

plPLEASE DELETE THIS GROW JOURNAL ADMINISTRATER I DONT WANT IT UO NO MORE PLEASE AND THANK YOUUH


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

Calm down sweetie.  Your plant is looking just fine.  You have a little light green at the new growth, but overall, the plant is just fine.  It is nice and bushy and a pretty nice shade of green.

The microbial inoculant is only going to do good if you are growing organic (grow big is not organic).  So, save it for an organic grow.  Chemical nutrients will kill the microbes.  

If you can take the CFL bulbs back, I encourage you to do it and buy something better.  You are now running close to 400W, but only getting half as much usable light as a HPS.

It is a good idea to work your nutrients up slowly and not go from nothing to full doses all at once.

I don't quite know what you mean when you say:  "...using FoxFarms grow big and big bloom together BC one is a buffer for the other."  What do you mean that one is the buffer for the other?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 12, 2014)

On the bottles and what ive read so far my nutes are suppoaed to be used like this right?
Grow big and big bloom for vegging big blooms got like a really low  number on nutes thats why i said it was a buffer and then big bloom and tiger bloom for flower. Thats how i did it. And i went from hardly any nutes to 1/2 strength and then just yesturday she gotta full strength does. And actually i had to go ahead an start her flowering  bc i finally got my seeds which i am gonna finish mt girl now. Anf then sell what i got now to buy a MH HPS compatable hood and then ill just need the tent to throw them ij and poof be by god there i got it a semi pro frow goin lol


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 12, 2014)

So i just triwd to tie my girl down JUST ALITTLE BIT after watering amd CRAK i heard it... the main st split... only alittle bit but enough to notice. What do i do!?!?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok guys aint been here in a while so heres and update. 

Burned my plabt somehow lught or feeding  burn but not to bad gonna cut those babies off soon. The leaves are changing shape now and shes been flowerin for a week and 2 days now. So excited and female im guessing right? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413547940625.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413547955197.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413547979338.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2014)

I am sure that the stem is going to be okay.  I am continually amazed at how badly a branch can break and still live.  

I don't see any sign of burn on your plant.  When you get nutrient burn, the tips of the leaves will brown up and dry out.  I don't think it could be too much light either, as you are not in danger of being overlit at this point.  

Make sure that your flowering space is 100% dark--and we really mean 100% dark.  Any light that can get in around cracks in the door or under doors is going to affect flowering adversely.  Even a few seconds of interruption of the dark can have bad results.  You also need this to be the same 12 hours every day--are your flowering lights on a timer?  Also, what is the spectrum opf the bulbs you are using?  You really want something in the 2500-3000K range for flowering.  Flowering bulbs and vegging bulbs are different.  Do not start counting flowering time until you see signs of sex.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well hows this for you my goddess and by the way the part that turned brown is now all hard and crispy whag could it be. Nothing is changed on the plant since i stopped all watering and will only water with water from the store. So now what... and when do i feed nutes and when should her bud sites come into play  i meam basicaly if you could explain to me what happens and. J dont expect it all at once btw im very greatful of your help 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413633394812.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413633406504.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413633422051.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2014)

It is a slow process.  The pisitls start getting more numerous and buds start growing.  It is pretty much like you would think it would be.  Slow and sure.  Make sure you keep that flowering space 100% dark during lights out and you are on your way.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just light proofed my entire closet its so dark in there U cant eveb see ur hand a doot in front of your face mt luv lol im ao excited i was juat using a blanket but i have now duct taped my entire closet perameter and hung my blanket lmfao nothing like being absolute right lol


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok so heres tha girl in all her glory shes got a bubch of heads sneaking up ALLLL OVER THE WFFING PLACE i know im gonna have to tie aome out the way later on but right now just pretty alittle bit of spots on her oldest fan leaf only one and splatter nute burn on a couple but other thwn that nothin going on really when i go to water i will take root pics 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413717005777.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413717019318.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413717071035.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413717088689.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 20, 2014)

I dont know why this poated twice but i fixed it lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413803988927.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413804171552.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 20, 2014)

Firstly, there's great advice in here... glad you're listening (it seems) 

Secondly, I've run the Critical Jack Herer 3 times, all from 1 freebie I had gotten. My freebie was EXTREMELY Sativa dom!! It would stretch really tall and create longer / thinner buds. I took it 9 weeks the first time, 8 weeks the second time (both HUGE mistakes with such Sativa leaning strain) and the last time I took it 11 weeks which was rather perfect! 77 days. 

I have loads of journals here, and deep within them you can track my entire grow process with Delicious Seeds - Critical Jack Herer


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Firstly, there's great advice in here... glad you're listening (it seems)
> 
> Secondly, I've run the Critical Jack Herer 3 times, all from 1 freebie I had gotten. My freebie was EXTREMELY Sativa dom!! It would stretch really tall and create longer / thinner buds. I took it 9 weeks the first time, 8 weeks the second time (both HUGE mistakes with such Sativa leaning strain) and the last time I took it 11 weeks which was rather perfect! 77 days.
> 
> I have loads of journals here, and deep within them you can track my entire grow process with Delicious Seeds - Critical Jack Herer


Oh ohhh how do i get to your journals!! Pleasseee almighty herer guy


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 24, 2014)

Okie dokie guys and girls heres my visouc looking baybay lol shes standing on end again waited 4 days and fed and watered this time. Next watering will be 4 days from now and will continure the feeding  very happy with myaelf at the moment it almost looks like her bud sites are gonna go like screw looking down the stawlks. Its pretty ! Like a bunch of swirls 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414151825180.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414151871501.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414151960385.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2014)

She is looking good,  Keep up the good work!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

whats up with the Valveta mac n cheese in your grow room??   I love me some liquid gold...  but it stays in the kitchen... or my belly...  :48:


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 25, 2014)

Lmfao ^^ it was just an empty box i was usin when she was just an itty bittyyy baby i had my bedroom desk lamp sittin on it with a 65 watt 300 equivalent in there for myatery seed lol alssooooo my sprout is starting to yellow on her rounded leaves!! I HAVENT ADDED ANYTHING OR CUT NOTHING SPILLED OR ANYTHING and the reat of her looks really healthy.... what could be wrong shes about 2 qeeks  old now and i was thinking it was thwre tome for falling off or if the genetic from thw seed place i got was good or bad... o dont know *** is going on nothing else on her js yellowing and like i said she has no reasons to be no nutes no nothing kf that nature oe the atressing kind of nature.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 25, 2014)

Theres my girl 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414235921930.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414235938209.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 25, 2014)

All seedlings have the little round leaves that pop out at first. These are not true leaves. They are actually food for the growing seedling. While the seedling is developing its roots, it is unable to process the intake of anything other than water. It feeds on those two leaves (called cotyledons) until it uses them up. Once they are used up, they yellow off and die. This is natural, and it is your signal to begin feeding the plant as it has had enough time for the roots to develop and get ready to take in nutrients. 

If you are growing on organic soil, the microbes will begin feeding the plant but if you are in non-nutrient medium like coco coir or rapid rooter cubes, then you will need to begin feeding in very light amounts at first, and gradually increase the nutrients each week as the plants respond appropriately. Do you have your nutrient base set up to use for the seedlings?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 26, 2014)

I dont know im using fox fsrm trio i have a spil innoculant also so maybe ill start the feeding with the big bloom bc its such a low concintrate anyway. thanx hush! Always appreciated  these are the girls today 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414324355240.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414324385033.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 28, 2014)

Watered yesturdat with food this is her then lol shes praying to the gods lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414495186062.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414495220114.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414495255667.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok guys this joanann has messaged me stating their having a contest for some really goos lights and as i using cfl and hope to find some good likes i would like to call on my MMJFam to gimme some views juat a pop in so maybe i can impress them enough to get one. I got a story as does everyone sl if curious just ask! But atleast gimme somw views or advice pleasee thanx yall


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

I encourage you to please let us know about any posts like this that you get.  Anything like this needs to go through the moderators.  It is NOT okay for salespeople to PM the members like this.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 29, 2014)

O .... i had no idea....


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well! Whatcha yall thinkin? Hows my girl doin so far she definatly getring nice amd fat fr me and ive learned to not listen to everyone on here most are out to hepp but others juat wanna see a noob **** up so no more asking questions unless im expexted to get good answers but heres the lady today right now 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414667334111.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414667347929.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414667363276.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1414667392393.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 30, 2014)

She's looking great!


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Nov 7, 2014)

Aww thanx! Aluminum heres more pix 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415363236159.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415363250014.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415363270713.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Nov 10, 2014)

The girls today some kinda sh III T's wrong with mg baby girl I don't knw *** is going on with her. It's getting really cold here at night though she's probably locking out a bunch of **** and using hee self to live surely to piss me the **** off 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415620726151.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415620772860.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't really see any problems from your pics--exactly why do you think they are sick?

When your temps get too low, you generally know because you start getting purpling of your plant.  I believe that this happens because of a lock-out of some nutrient at lower temps--potassium, maybe.  What are you feeding her and how much?  What are the low temps?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Nov 11, 2014)

The temps here at night probably get about 40 its not THAT cold but cold enough for me so its gotya be for them right? Anyways heres the better pics and im onky talking about the baybay 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415709034065.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415709053111.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2014)

Ah, I see it.  It is looking like nutrient burn to me and maybe a pH problem (curling leaf).  What are you feeding her and how much?  What exactly is it planted in as it looks a bit barky?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Nov 13, 2014)

Its ffof soil critical jacl strain alittle over 3 weeks old i nitro toxed her i had to have been that bc ive fluahed and shes now back to looking normal no more crazy **** lol


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Nov 23, 2014)

Friday chopping down old girl shes pefecl reaxu anx critical now al fixed and not dieinf lol whats up na!! LETS SEE HOW SHE SMOKE!!! 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1416749237260.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1416749246207.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 6, 2015)

OK so guys I made this grow journal but need yo make a new one and don't have the option in my option bar there anymore how do I GO about making another thread


----------

